# Bradley magic mats



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I wanted to smoke up some ground venison jerky on Saturday. Before doing so, I got me some fancy Bradley Magic Mats - cute mesh silicone mats. Mesh screens are great when using ground meat from a jerky gun. I thought these would be perfect.

After being in the smoker for about an hour @ 200 degrees, I noticed a foul smell. I opened the smoker, expecting to see melted mats. The mats were not melted, but the inside of the smoker, all the racks, the jerky strips -- basically everything - was covered in a black soot that smelled like plastic.

I tossed the entire batch of jerky in the garbage. 
I then tossed the 4 mats in the garbage. 


anyone else ever have this happen?
I think I'll buy some stainless mesh screens this time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't used any in a smoker but I tried some mats in a dehydrator to place the jerky on and did't like the results. The ends curled up and there was a problem getting a consistent dryness out of them without turning the jerky over a couple of times. 

Since then I just use the screens that were provided by the dehydrator with great results.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im curious if you washed them first?

The reason I ask is because we use silicone baking sheets at home when my wife makes various things and they never burn when in the oven at 350 degrees. So I wonder if there was something on them that caused them to smoke?

Or they really were bad all around.

Sucks to hear though. Nothing like home made jerky!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I rinsed them off prior to using. i did not use any soap or detergent. I don't know if that was the cause or not.

Regardless -- they went in the trash and I ordered some stainless racks instead.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

that is interesting. I use silicone baking dishes or liners all the time up to 450F or even under the broiler, and never had a problem. That sucks


----------

